# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Curry sauce Jamaican style?

## wnyjim

Anyone have a Jamaican Curry sauce recipe they care to share. Wife and I are eager to try it at home after our last visit.

----------


## Crusher

http://www.jamaicatravelandculture.c...ry_chicken.htm

I use this one. Check out the rest of the site there are some other good recipes on there.

----------


## wnyjim

Thank You Crusher! Love that Curry. Cant wait to try the one you use.

----------

